# MF135



## Ncnative (12 mo ago)

First post, hoping for a simple solution😀
I’m old enough to start having some flexibility issues, I’m wondering what do others do about applying and releasing the brake latch on their 135. Dang it’s a long way to reach. Is there a simple/common solution like some kind of hand device that can be operated without bending over?
Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ncnative, welcome to the forum.

I'm wondering if a handbrake for a 135 might be useful to you? Here is a kit from Yesterday's Tractor. There are other sources available on the internet.


----------



## Ncnative (12 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello Ncnative, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm wondering if a handbrake for a 135 might be useful to you? Here is a kit from Yesterday's Tractor. There are other sources available on the internet.
> View attachment 76666


Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Massey Ferguson Handbrake Assembly for Massey Ferguson 135,148,158,165,168,175,178,20D,20E,20F,230,231,235,240,245,250,275,280,290,298,30E,375,390,40E,50E,50EX,65,765 - 898639M96


Handbrake Assembly 898639M96 for sale, For UK built models with drum brakes. Handbrake Assembly. Replaces 898792M91, 898652M94, 898654M92, 899044M95, 345718X1, 353754X1, 354039X1, 898639M96, 898653M91, 892266M1, 892267M1, 892268M1, 892269M1, 898639M91, 898639M94 For Massey Ferguson...



www.yesterdaystractors.com


----------



## Ncnative (12 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Massey Ferguson Handbrake Assembly for Massey Ferguson 135,148,158,165,168,175,178,20D,20E,20F,230,231,235,240,245,250,275,280,290,298,30E,375,390,40E,50E,50EX,65,765 - 898639M96
> 
> 
> Handbrake Assembly 898639M96 for sale, For UK built models with drum brakes. Handbrake Assembly. Replaces 898792M91, 898652M94, 898654M92, 899044M95, 345718X1, 353754X1, 354039X1, 898639M96, 898653M91, 892266M1, 892267M1, 892268M1, 892269M1, 898639M91, 898639M94 For Massey Ferguson...
> ...


 just confirm, this is a part that I can ADD to my existing brake assembly? Just want to be certain this is not a replacement part for something that was already on the tractor when it came from the factory


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ask Yesterday's Tractor. *(800) 853-2651* I think this is for European model tractors that are required to have a hand parking brake.


----------



## Ncnative (12 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Ask Yesterday's Tractor. *(800) 853-2651* I think this is for European model tractors that are required to have a hand parking brake.


I called Yesterday’s Tractor and they said it is a replacement part for the UK model. He did not know and if it could be adapted to the US model


----------

